# The Madien Voyage



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

We are heading to the Peace River in Wachula FL (just about a 1.5 hour drive for us) tomorrow for a 4 day weekend. It will be out maiden voyage in our new Passport so we wanted to stick close to home.

Wish us luck..


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

sdotson said:


> We are heading to the Peace River in Wachula FL (just about a 1.5 hour drive for us) this weekend for a 4 day weekend. It will be out maiden voyage in our new Passport so we wanted to stick close to home.
> 
> Wish us luck..


Awwwwww....you don't need luck!!! You're gonna have a GREAT time!!!!

(Nervous as you may be now, you'll look back on this week and smile *BIG SMILES*!!!! Come to think of it - from here on, you should be looking back on ALL camping weekends and smiling *BIG SMILES*!!!!!)

Have a *GREAT *  time....and know that there are many of us in various parts of the country who are VERY jealous!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Best of luck & make sure to bring a pad & pen. To write down all the things you need while on your Maiden Voyage.







That worked out best for us. Sometimes you just can't think of everything.

Have a Great Time!!


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

I wish you good luck! I am sure things will go just fine. It is pretty awesome that you are going camping. Seems like it is so early. I just booked my first trip for May 4th. Seems so long away. I will have to get out earlier than that. Again good luck, have fun, and please give a full report when you return. For us in the cold. Good luck!

JM


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Have a great trip, sdotson!*








I'm sure you will have a ball!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm sure that by now you are already having a great time!
Be sure to fill us in when you get home, I love a good maiden voyage story


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

It sounds like you have the right idea, stick close to home. Our maiden voyage with the OB was about 570 miles.

Yours sounds like a great one. We are just waiating for camping weather to be here.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great timeon your maiden voyage

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hope you have a great trip. Please post your "opps" stories and some pictures from the trip.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

As Wolfwood said have a great time







. All the best, just waiting for the salt trucks to get off the road and we are gone as well.


----------



## sdotson (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, we're back. No major problems but lots of "well we should have done THAT differently" moments. Learned a lot and came up with a bunch more questions too. Overall had a GREAT time.

Pics and questions to follow tomorrow.


----------

